# 1985 toro 38080 bucket repaint service impeller bushing and gearbox adding imp kit/tach tractor paint ok hoping for 300 if it blows 50 feet



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tractor pai


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking good ......


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> Looking good ......


ty Neil not a full blown resto like yours
prolly lose money but was to good to junk and sell motor


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

painted gearbox now just need to clear everything


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

more candy


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd be keeping that after such a nice restore .... well, at least try it out one season ....


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

looking good


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice work, looking good. 
"prolly lose money but was to good to junk", that describes most of my rebuilds.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@1132le,

Before final assembly, I would take some emery cloth and lightly sand those auger shafts and put on some Never-seize. Or pre-grease them if the augers have grease zerks.

Your doing a very nice job there.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

no zerks i already hit them when i took it apart then coated with 00 grease cleaned it off when painting
silly that they dont have zerks
dont really see a place to add them so it will be anti seize same as impeller pulley


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

spins like butter now
hi rpm set to 3750 rpm
idle 1800 rpm
impeller rpm 1180 rpm
still need to install impeller kit and chute
oil change
put ariens skids on it painted black
painted rims silver


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Machine looks great, many years left in that machine.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Can't wait to see pictures of it finished. I like the older machines.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

going to be testing the 38080 3750 rpm with impeller kit fri
6 inches predicted 
want to make sure it works perfect before i sell it
feel its worth 350 after seeing the junk on craigslist for 200 to 500 prolly going to throw in the toro single stage i have no use for it
hopefully it doesnt work so well i want to keep it


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice machine. I have an 88 or 89 machine of the same type a member gave me without an engine for free. It too is not in bad shape, can't wait to restore and repower it.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

note that that engine is spec'd high speed to 3300 rpm. I'd be careful with setting it much higher, flat-heads don't like high rpms.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ran flawless today 40 foot throws but only 7 inches
small eod pile today bucket high no problem
love the auto adjusting scraper


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

paulm12 said:


> note that that engine is spec'd high speed to 3300 rpm. I'd be careful with setting it much higher, flat-heads don't like high rpms.


thats from toro
ariens specs 3600 plus minus 150
tecumseh specs 3600 plus minus 150
for 40 years ive run flat heads 3725 rpm to 3850 rpm never lost a motor
clean oil 1/8 inch above full no problems
bad owners dirty oil low oil make flat heads go boom not 3750 40 plus year of actual use says iam right
3300 doesnt blow snow very well


----------

